# Range Rover Evoque



## andyTT180 (Mar 19, 2010)

Must say I've always been a fan of Range Rover's but I wasn't sure too sure about the LRX concept car but after seeing the Evoque on the Top Gear repeat tonight I must say I really like it, the price seems pretty good too for the spec you get. 8)

Whats everyone elses opinion? and has anyone ordered one yet?


----------



## go_bust (Feb 7, 2010)

Seen a few of these around Gaydon and on the m40. Very good looking from the front and the side. Little disproportioned from the back though I think. I have to agree though that the spec levels as per usual are V. good.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, I do like the look of them, but can't ever see me buying one, just not my sort of vehicle.
Hoggy.


----------



## andyTT180 (Mar 19, 2010)

Its not really my sort of car either but I really do fancy owning one at some point, its got something of the mk1 TT's magic about it with its quirky design and good looks 8) 
IMO It really is streets ahead of the Audi Q5 and BMW X3 in the looks stages and it was amazing to see that Land Rover has actually put some of its 4 wheel driver technologies into it, I'd love to have seen the Audi or BMW attempting that desert and doing quite so well


----------



## MP (Feb 22, 2008)

I saw a few white ones on the way to Liverpool airport on Thursday and to be honest, they looked horrible, Hyundai Sportage spring to mind! I'm sure they will grow on me but in the flesh the ones that I saw on Speke Boulevard didn't look good! At the moment, the new BMW X3 is probably my favourite in that league!


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

I like it


----------



## elrao (Apr 19, 2005)

They had a couple of them in London today, mini exhibit by Liverpool Street station. Looks better on the TV!


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

I love Range Rovers. I like the Evoque but it just doesn't seem like a Range Rover any more. :?


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

Saw the mini exhibit at Bluewater at the weekend, much improved interiors than the older models, quite tempted.


----------



## andyTT180 (Mar 19, 2010)

Land Rover have really stepped up their interiors in the last few years, The L322 Range Rover has a brilliant interior far better than any of the Germans IMO and the Evoque looks really quite luxurious considering its price tag 8)


----------



## TJS (May 6, 2002)

Quite a few on display at the CLA Gamefair today, mainly metallic red or white with plenty of bling

I must admit, wasn't too impressed by the press photographs, but its looks pretty good in the flesh.

I suspect the must have option will be the fixed panoramic roof otherwise it will be very dark and claustrophobic in the back of the 3 door "coupe" version. If you place an order today delivery will be May 2012 albeit the car isn't launched until September.


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Looks like an ordinary Range Rover that has been on Pimp my Ride.


----------



## graham225 (Apr 5, 2004)

andyTT180 said:


> Must say I've always been a fan of Range Rover's but I wasn't sure too sure about the LRX concept car but after seeing the Evoque on the Top Gear repeat tonight I must say I really like it, the price seems pretty good too for the spec you get. 8)
> 
> Whats everyone elses opinion? and has anyone ordered one yet?


My wife as one on order, delivery when RR decide but hopefully Sept/Oct.


----------



## Gren (Jul 25, 2002)

We saw a few of these yesterday near Longcross testing facilities - dealerships or prospective buyers by the dozen.

The missus likes the sound of buying one of these rather than waiting for Audi to get round to releasing an S version of the new A3. Gotta admit the interior does look very nice and they come with a decent base spec. A 190bhp diesel can't be that far away from her current 2.0T although its a much bigger lump.

Be interested in anyones opinions when they take delivery. Trying to arrange a test drive as we speak.


----------



## meesterbond (May 4, 2011)

Saw them up close and had a poke and prod at the motorexpo, seem a well screwed together vehicle, and a definite step up in quality from the freelander etc. which of course was aimed slightly more agriculturally minded clientel than this "Chelsea tractor" does it have much capabilities off road?..... must admit though, rear parking sensors would be top of the options list, that rear window is more like a spyhole, naff all visibility! Hope it doesn't saturate the market as that always dilutes the impact, nice car.


----------



## Gren (Jul 25, 2002)

meesterbond said:


> must admit though, rear parking sensors would be top of the options list, that rear window is more like a spyhole, naff all visibility!


They are standard. The option is to have a camera and/or front sensors. Visibility must be real bad!


----------



## Sonatina (Jan 4, 2009)

MP said:


> I saw a few white ones on the way to Liverpool airport on Thursday and to be honest, they looked horrible, Hyundai Sportage spring to mind! I'm sure they will grow on me but in the flesh the ones that I saw on Speke Boulevard didn't look good! At the moment, the new BMW X3 is probably my favourite in that league!


I saw one in Liverpool on Saturday in red - deffo better than white. Check this out (they mention doing some testing in 'pool as well):-

http://www.pistonheads.com/news/default ... ryId=24034

Mark
PS loving the Evoque seats ....


----------

